# 60L nano filter options



## Protopigeon (29 Jan 2016)

Hello folks

I'm setting up a planted Dennerle 60L nano cube to keep shrimp (most likely Cherry Red), and possibly a few Celestial Pearl Danios further down the line, but there are a couple of things bothering me about the XL Corner filter (Eckfilter XL) which comes with the tank:

the Flow rate is stated as 150Lph - which seems too low
It takes up room in the tank and looks odd
So I might sell the dennerle one and buy a canister or HOB to replace it

Does anyone have a suggestion for a suitable replacement? 

I do have an Eheim 2213 classic on my 180L tank so one option would be to use that on the shrimp tank and upgrade to a larger canister on the 180L - but the 2213 flow rate seems rather high for a 60L shrimp tank? Would that be an issue?

Any opinions you might have would be appreciated 

Cheers


----------



## Henry (29 Jan 2016)

Use the Eheim with a full length spraybar, glass if you're going for the super clean look. Shrimp don't mind fairly high flow, and the spraybar should spread it out fairly well anyway. Failing that, I've had good experience with the AllPondSolutions HOB filters, which are excellent value for money.


----------



## Protopigeon (29 Jan 2016)

Thanks Henry - I might well pick up another 2213 and do as you say, then I can use some filter media from the mature one to seed the new one.


----------



## alto (29 Jan 2016)

Depends on your tank goals 

I have an ADA 45P Mist tank (45x27x30cm)
Substrate Tropica GS & Soil (powder)
Hardscape: some Manten stone
Lighting: sun (though I sometimes have a backlit LED for feeding)
Filter: Sicce micron with some sponge & Eheim media (borrowed from a canister filter)

Plants: L mauritiana, E 'Aquartica', C beckettii 'Petchii', L glandulosa (that struggled but has some reasonable growth now - it was the only stem plant available), R rotundifolia (added later),  S natans (it was sunny when I started the tank, now it's mostly cloudy  but some of the shrimp love hanging upside down & grazing on this stuff) 

Fauna: assorted shrimp, C hastatus, few horned nerite snails,  + loads of baby shrimp  ... I was going to upgrade lighting & filter but livestock seem happy so left it alone (I moved some remaining shrimp from another much more tech tank to this one & they immediately started breeding ...)

It's a super easy low tech tank ... I'd like to say I water change weekly ... but really it's more like monthly       (but if intentions count, it's the former)

Growth is slow, minimal algae (though I did take Mark Evans journal advice to trim the emerse growth of the L mauritiana)


----------



## Andy Thurston (30 Jan 2016)

Protopigeon said:


> 2213 flow rate seems rather high


not really, I use a 2217 on my 60l high tech with a gush glass inflow and a cascade 300mm glass spraybar


----------



## Protopigeon (30 Jan 2016)

Cool thanks, I've just been reading your 60l thread and I really like it, especially the fissidens which looks great on the wood, I'm also liking the glassware you have so I might opt for some of that myself, I can see you've got the intake protectors for the shrimp too.

Filter wise, due to space restrictions I might have to buy another stand for this tank if I want to use the 2213 on it, so I'll weigh all the costs up for that too. 

I've been out to various aquatic shops today looking for hardscape inspiration but came back empty handed, I'm still not sure if I'm going with wood or rocks. I'm leaning towards wood at the moment. 

Cheers


----------

